# FREE FTP-CLIENT für MAC



## corona (7. April 2005)

Hallo Mac-Welt!

Ich brauche einen free ftp client für den Mac, der einfach zu bedienen sein sollte.

Hab im Web gesucht und zwei Sachen gefunden, wobei die nicht ganz funktionieren: zum 
einen FUGU und dann noch CYBERDUCK. Falls jemand also etwas anderes hat, bitte nennen + ggf. einen Link dazu.

Auf jeden Fall Danke schon mal.
Gruss: Corona


----------



## Erpel (7. April 2005)

http://sourceforge.net/projects/cocoaftpclient/
Ist zwar noch beta, wäre aber vielleicht einen Blick wert.


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. April 2005)

Freier FTP/SFTP-Client
http://cyberduck.ch/


----------



## kurtparis (8. April 2005)

Ansonsten gibt's noch Transmit
http://www.panic.com/transmit/
allerdings nur 15 Tage umsonst aber super gemacht !


----------



## Demo6_66/ (9. April 2005)

RBrowserLite ist noch zu erwaehnen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. April 2005)

Mir fällt noch etwas ein.. wenn Du ein Firefox Benutzer bist, kannst Du einfach die FTP-Extension für Firefox installieren


----------



## Kreativverkstatt (13. April 2005)

Da ist noch ein Link:
http://www.pure-mac.com/ftp.html

Hier findest Du 20 Stück, teilweise Freeware. 
Grüßli
Krea


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. April 2005)

Kannst ja mal schauen ob's NcFTP auch fuer Mac gibt.


----------



## Erpel (18. Oktober 2005)

Bin grade auf OneButtonFTP gestoßen, ebenfalls sehr zu empfehlen.


----------

